
Jack Dorsey Gives One-Third of Twitter Stake to Employees - hvo
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/10/22/jack-dorsey-gives-one-third-of-twitter-stake-to-employees/?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
pma
Nice.Let all other CEOs follow.

